# Best screen printing prices?



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, i've shopped around, and the cheapest i've found is Blunt Force Graphics. My band is very poor unfortunately. We need some better t-shirts with better designs. We've got plenty of designs just not the $$ for the up charges from graphics on the back, per color, XXL etc. This shit gets expensive! Anyway, if you guys have any companies you recommend post them here. Maybe we could get this stickied as a big list of screen printers. 

Here's some i've looked at:

MySpace.com - Grind House Studios - KINGSTON, New York - Metal / Hardcore / Punk - www.myspace.com/grindhousestudios
MERCHANDISE DESIGN AND PRINT
Welcome to Contagious Graphics


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 12, 2008)

You should send Bill a message dude


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You should send Bill a message dude



Bill? Is that his SS.org name?


----------



## MrRedRaider (Nov 18, 2008)

My sisters shop does screen graphics, but it depends on if you are wanting full color or not. I still do a lot of work for them, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 18, 2008)

Can I get in on this ?


----------

